# Another dog attack



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Manchester mother Karen Greaves fights off bull mastiff as it rips puppy to pieces | Mail Online
Poor little dog that was killed
I've met several bullmastiffs & they've been lovely dogs but I'm sure there'll be calls from the sheeple for them to be banned next


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

> These dogs shouldnt be allowed in a park with children.


  What about the kids who hang around the parks at all of hours of the day day abusing anyone and everyone , madness.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm listening to this story on Radio 2 now, my heart breaks for this poor woman and the cav. And the owner of the mastiff actually who by the sounds of it was just as shocked as everyone else.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

"Mrs Greaves and her husband Jonathan, 37, of Withington, Manchester, now want all dogs banned from public parks to ensure children are protected."

great  :cursing:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She was on tv this morning with her oh and kids hands were all bandaged


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

bearcub said:


> "Mrs Greaves and her husband Jonathan, 37, of Withington, Manchester, now want all dogs banned from public parks to ensure children are protected."
> 
> great  :cursing:


She was just speaking on the radio and unless I missed something she never said anything of the sort, by contrast I thought she sounded pretty sensible.

The previous quote sounds like the usual Daily Mail hyperbole. I'm quite certain they literally invent most of their content.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh didn't realise she was on the radio, just read it on the DM website, it does sounds like something they'd make up tho


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> She was just speaking on the radio and unless I missed something she never said anything of the sort, by contrast I thought she sounded pretty sensible.
> 
> The previous quote sounds like the usual Daily Mail hyperbole. I'm quite certain they literally invent most of their content.


*I was listening to it on radio 2 as well.If i'm not mistaken i thought it was a caller that had rang the show that they wanted all dogs muzzled and on leads.*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was listening to it on radio 2 as well.If i'm not mistaken i thought it was a caller that had rang the show that they wanted all dogs muzzled and on leads.*


That wouldn't surprise me, there's a noisy minority that really don't like dogs & probably won't be happy until we have a dog free society, only have to look at the comments on there


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I for one would be happy to go and live on Dog Island where we all get sent to


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't cope with these comments :cursing:

"This lady almost lost her children and her hands...THAT would be a nightmare! a dog can be replaced, children and hands cannot."

Will be giving the DM a wide berth from now on as it just p*sses me off :cursing:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, poor woman. I cant imagine how scary it must be to try and fight off a dog that big esp when you have sch a little baby to worry about too.
Im in 2 minds about wether sectioning off parks or having dog parks is a good idea or not. On one hand it might encourage idiots to let badly behaved dogs off lead more often but it would be nice to go to a park that actually had fencing all the way round...


----------



## WilliamErickson1 (Aug 26, 2011)

yes street dogs are little bit dangerous but if the dogs with the owners then it will be safe for people in the society


----------

